

Tiny chrome extension boilerplate - amonecho
https://github.com/eoinmurray/chrome-extension-boilerplate
Might be handy.
======
eoinmurray92
It doesnt do anything. But it might be worth the quick clone to bypass some
tedious setup ( it's my repo thats linked )

